# Nouvel imac 2009 : vitesse des ventilateurs...



## altaïr78 (18 Mars 2009)

Salut à tous !

Mon amie vient de s'offrir le nouvel imac (20"; 2,66 GHz ; 2 Go ; 640 Go) sur mes conseils.

Mais depuis qu'elle l'a reçu les bruits suspects s'accumulent : une sorte de vibration, de résonance. Elle a été obligée de placer un morceau de mousse sous le pied pour atténuer le bruit qui reste malgré tout très gênant !

Les vitesses des ventilateurs sont les suivantes au repos :

CPU : 1200 rpm
HD : 1600 rpm
ODD : 1350 rpm

Ca me paraît étrange. Je pensais que par défaut c'était plutôt : 1200 rpm ; 1200 rpm et 700 rpm

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## todofirst (19 Mars 2009)

A bon ? Moi qui suis sur le point, d'acheter un 24"...
J'en profite pour te demander, si ton amie a eu des problèmes de WIFI ? 
Comme j'ai pu le lire sur un autre topic, concernant l'avant dernière génération ?

Merci.


----------



## altaïr78 (19 Mars 2009)

todofirst a dit:


> A bon ? Moi qui suis sur le point, d'acheter un 24"...
> J'en profite pour te demander, si ton amie a eu des problèmes de WIFI ?
> Comme j'ai pu le lire sur un autre topic, concernant l'avant dernière génération ?
> 
> Merci.


 
Aucun problème de wifi à signaler pour le moment mais elle ne l'a que depuis quelques jours et ne s'en sert presque pas compte tenu du bruit...

Et pour les ventilateurs ? Les heureux (ou malheureux) propriétaires des nouveaux imac 2009 pourraient-ils me communiquer leurs valeurs ?

Merci


----------



## boubou777 (19 Mars 2009)

salut,

ben moi, heureux propriétaire du dernier Imac (voir signature)
j'ai pu relever :

CPU : 1200 rpm
HDD : 1600 rpm
OPTICAL DRIVE : 800 rpm

tout m'a l'air normal...en tout cas c'est une machine de feu ! le seul petit bémol, c'est un léger bourdonnement ou vibration qui se fait entendre quand on est dans la pièce porte fermé sans aucun bruit à 1h du mat . le bruit se situ au niveau de l'alim en bas à gauche... mais j'ai pu remarquer que le bureau ou était posé l'imac jouai sur la raisonnance (vibration). as-tu le même soucis ?


----------



## altaïr78 (19 Mars 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> salut,
> 
> ben moi, heureux propriétaire du dernier Imac (voir signature)
> j'ai pu relever :
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse.

Effectivement je pense qu'il y a un phénomène de résonance. Je n'ai pas pu encore en juger par moi même mais le bruit qu'elle me décrit semble vraiment gênant...

Pour iStat Pro le dernier ventilateur s'appelle ODD (Optical Disc Drive). Tu indique qu'il correspond au GPU. Tu es sûr de toi ?

Sur celui de mon amie ce ventilateur est bloqué à 1350 rpm (contre 800 rpm pour le tien) et refuse d'accélerer même via smc fancontrol. Je pense que ce ventilateur est défectueux...

D'autres avis ?


----------



## boubou777 (19 Mars 2009)

effectivement !! désolé !!
c'est bien "optical drive" à 800 rpm


----------



## altaïr78 (19 Mars 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> effectivement !! désolé !!
> c'est bien "optical drive" à 800 rpm



Ok merci.

Je ne sais pas si ça t'est possible mais ça serait sympa d'essayer d'accélérer ce ventilateur avec SMC fancontrol.

Sur celui de mon amie c'est le seul qui refuse de le faire. C'est pour cette raison que je le soupçonne d'être à l'origine du problème...


----------



## boubou777 (19 Mars 2009)

pourquoi vouloir l'accélérer ?? il est déjà à 1350 rpm celui de ton amie non ?
alors que moi je suis à 800rpm et d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur plusieurs forums, ce serait normal d'être à 800rpm pour le OD.

par contre pour le bruit, c'est vrai que c'est gênant à force ! moi aussi j'ai mis de la mousse dessous pour atténuer....ce sont vraiment les vibrations qui se répercutent sur le bureau, et quand on a un bureau en bois comme moi, ben cela s'entend ! ce week je ferai l'essai de placer l'imac sur une autre surface pour voir.....


----------



## altaïr78 (19 Mars 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> pourquoi vouloir l'accélérer ?? il est déjà à 1350 rpm celui de ton amie non ?
> alors que moi je suis à 800rpm et d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur plusieurs forums, ce serait normal d'être à 800rpm pour le OD.
> 
> par contre pour le bruit, c'est vrai que c'est gênant à force ! moi aussi j'ai mis de la mousse dessous pour atténuer....ce sont vraiment les vibrations qui se répercutent sur le bureau, et quand on a un bureau en bois comme moi, ben cela s'entend ! ce week je ferai l'essai de placer l'imac sur une autre surface pour voir.....



Merci

C'est juste que pour essayer d'identifier l'origine du bruit je lui ai demandé d'augmenter la vitesse des ventilateurs temporairement. On s'est rendu compte que le ventilateur ODD ne répondait pas contrairement au deux autres...


----------



## boubou777 (19 Mars 2009)

une photo vaut mieux qu'un long discourt


----------



## mjpolo (20 Mars 2009)

La vitesse a augmenté avec la capacité du DD je pense (1200 chez moi avec 320go contre 1600 pour 500 ou 1To)

Mais 1350 sur lecteur optique c'est trop....

En tout cas question bruits de ventilos ça ne s'arrange pas d'une génération d'iMac à l'autre: certains sont bruyants dès le départ, d'autres le deviennent après quelques semaines mais dans la majorité ils restent silencieux - heureusement


----------



## Baracca (21 Mars 2009)

Pour les vibrations, pourquoi ne pas essayer de mettre un morceau de feutre sous la largeur du pied (dans toute sa largeur) ou alors comme pour les caissons de basses, des pieds en pointe, pour ainsi réduire un maximum l'effet de vibration sur la surface sur laquelle l'objet est posé ?


----------



## mjpolo (21 Mars 2009)

Chez moi l'iMac 24" est posé sur un petit bureau spécial ordi qui integre l'imprimante et 2,3 étagères où est posé le DD externe d'1To - je n'ai aucune vibration ni autre effet de résonance, juste un tout petit souffle dû à la rotation des dd et des ventilos.

Si vibration il y a c'est que certains éléments, DD ou palmes des ventilos, ne tournent pas parfaitement dans l'axe de la rotaton et, de ce fait provoquent des bruits anormaux qui se trouvent amplifiés par la caisse de résonance du bureau: pas de bruits pas de résonance, c'est tout.

Par contre sous mon cube j'ai mis de la mousse car le dd de 120Go vibre un peu (contrairement à celui d'origine de 20Go qui ne faisait aucun bruit)


----------



## boubou777 (21 Mars 2009)

tu l'as trouvé où ton bureau ? tu peux mettre une photo ?


----------



## mjpolo (22 Mars 2009)

Il ressemble en tous points à ça mais en noir; le tiroir qui loge le clavier est plus large, c'est tout ... 
Voir la pièce jointe 20432


----------



## todofirst (23 Mars 2009)

altaïr78 a dit:


> Aucun problème de wifi à signaler pour le moment mais elle ne l'a que depuis quelques jours et ne s'en sert presque pas compte tenu du bruit...
> 
> Et pour les ventilateurs ? Les heureux (ou malheureux) propriétaires des nouveaux imac 2009 pourraient-ils me communiquer leurs valeurs ?
> 
> Merci



Ok, j'ai commandé le premier modèle en 24"... :rateau:
Je devrais le recevoir vendredi 27 mars.
Laisse moi le temps de déballer et de re-switcher en douceur.  (9 ans de PC)

Je te tiens au jus.


----------



## jro44 (23 Mars 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> par contre pour le bruit, c'est vrai que c'est gênant à force !



Je vais vous prêter mon eMac une semaine et je pense que ce petit bruit vous paraîtra à tous anodin et charmant 

Je lis ce fil avec intérêt, car justement quand je changerai de machine je veux qu'elle soit le plus silencieuse possible, parce qu'avec 3 ans et demi de eMac ... j'ai plus de tympans


----------



## boubou777 (23 Mars 2009)

j'ai trouvé la solution !!!

j'ai acheté un tapis picot !! oui celui qui sert à s'essuyer les pieds ! un bon tapis picot trouvé chez casto : http://www.castorama.fr/store/tapis-picot-caoutchouc-40-x-60-cm-PPRDm519019.htm

découpé selon les dimensions du pied de l'imac, en 2 épaisseurs retournés, du coup l'imac repose sur les picots en caoutchou donc moins de surface de contact avec le bureau....et je peux vous dire que c'est le silence absolu !!! aucune vibration.....


----------



## altaïr78 (23 Mars 2009)

J'ai enfin pu avoir le nouvel iMac de mon amie entre les mains durant le week-end.

Il est effectivement relativement bruyant. Le bruit des ventilateurs est très présent dans une pièce calme. On les entend à peu près trois fois plus que celui de mon mac mini...

De plus je trouve le disque dur (Hitachi 640 Go) très bruyant. On l'entend vraiment gratter à chaque accès disque...

Nous avons demandé le remboursement. Il sera reparti comme il est venu d'ici la fin de la semaine.

La bonne nouvelle c'est que le retour est gratuit alors que par le passé les frais de port étaient à la charge du client.

J'attends que les nouveaux iMac arrivent chez Carrefour pour pouvoir en essayer un autre. Chez Carrefour le remboursement est de droit pendant 12 jours. De cette façon on saura enfin si le premier modèle reçu avait un problème ou si tous les iMac sont relativement peu silencieux (en tout cas trop peu pour nos oreilles sensibles...)

Si ça ne le fait toujours pas ce sera un mac mini gonflé à bloc et un LED Cinema Display. Pas mal non plus...


----------



## C'ountries (23 Mars 2009)

Une question: à quoi correspond ces fameux 800rpm?

Un ventilo a 800 rpm va moins vite qu'un a 1300 rpm?


----------



## yul (23 Mars 2009)

rpm pour round per minute : celà veut dire tour par minute...


----------



## mjpolo (23 Mars 2009)

yul a dit:


> rpm pour round per minute : celà veut dire tour par minute...



ou tout simplement "rotations par minute"(=rpm)


----------



## mjpolo (23 Mars 2009)

C'ountries a dit:


> Une question: à quoi correspond ces fameux 800rpm?
> 
> Un ventilo a 800 rpm va moins vite qu'un a 1300 rpm?



1. 800 rotations par minute (des palmes du ventilo )

2. oui


----------



## todofirst (24 Mars 2009)

altaïr78 a dit:


> J'ai enfin pu avoir le nouvel iMac de mon amie entre les mains durant le week-end.
> 
> Il est effectivement relativement bruyant. Le bruit des ventilateurs est très présent dans une pièce calme. On les entend à peu près trois fois plus que celui de mon mac mini...
> 
> ...



Alors moi qui aies commander le mien, je commence à fliper ! :affraid:
Demain je passe à la Fnac de Toulon, écouter les iMac en présentation.


----------



## jro44 (24 Mars 2009)

mjpolo a dit:


> 800 rotations par minute (*des palmes *du ventilo )



Ca ce sont les ventilos du Commandants COUSTEAU alors 

Moi, les ventilos de mon eMac n'ont que des *pales *... c'est peut-être pour ça qu'il est aussi bruyant


----------



## mjpolo (24 Mars 2009)

C'ountries a dit:


> Une question: à quoi correspond ces fameux 800rpm?
> 
> Un ventilo a 800 rpm va moins vite qu'un a 1300 rpm?





jro44 a dit:


> Ca ce sont les ventilos du Commandants COUSTEAU alors
> 
> Moi, les ventilos de mon eMac n'ont que des *pales *... c'est peut-être pour ça qu'il est aussi bruyant



Bien vu, va


----------



## mjpolo (24 Mars 2009)

todofirst a dit:


> Alors moi qui aies commander le mien, je commence à fliper ! :affraid:
> Demain je passe à la Fnac de Toulon, écouter les iMac en présentation.



T'inquiète pas, tu n'entendras rien au magasin: rien à voir avec le silence nocturne de ton bureau
Mais t'as 14 jours pour bien le tester, sous toutes les coutures, ce que je te conseille.


----------



## C'ountries (24 Mars 2009)

todofirst a dit:


> Alors moi qui aies commander le mien, je commence à fliper ! :affraid:
> Demain je passe à la Fnac de Toulon, écouter les iMac en présentation.



Pour l'avoir deja fait ça ne sert à rien qu'a te faire flipper en magasin même en penchant bien ton oreille tu n'entendras rien.


----------



## altaïr78 (24 Mars 2009)

todofirst a dit:


> Alors moi qui aies commander le mien, je commence à fliper ! :affraid:
> Demain je passe à la Fnac de Toulon, écouter les iMac en présentation.



Je confirme qu'il est impossible d'entre un iMac dans une grande surface.

Avant de prendre notre décision concernant le retour de l'iMac, nous avons fait le tour des Fnac et autre Darty sans jamais parvenir à discerner le bruit générer par l'iMac du bruit de fond du magasin...

En revanche j'ai constaté une chose intéressante sur un stand qui présentait côte à côte un iMac alu de génération précédente  et un nouvel iMac 2009. Le nouvel iMac était sensiblement moins chaud que l'ancien...


----------



## jro44 (25 Mars 2009)

altaïr78 a dit:


> Avant de prendre notre décision concernant le retour de l'iMac, nous avons fait le tour des Fnac et autre Darty sans jamais parvenir à discerner le bruit générer par l'iMac du bruit de fond du magasin...



Je confirme aussi ...
Avant d'acheter mon eMac en 2005, j'étais allé faire un tour à la FNAC de NANTES et je ne l'avais pas trouvé bruyant du tout ...:mouais:
Par contre, une fois que je l'ai reçu et que je l'ai allumé chez moi ... le _SUKKOÏ 27_ au démarrage était là et ça fait maintenant 3 ans et demi :rateau: D'un autre côté, c'est son seul défaut à mon fidèle eMAC.

Tout ça pour dire que la pollution sonore des grands magasin est bien plus importante qu'on ne peut l'imaginer, parce que pour couvrir un bruit comme ça ...


----------



## naturezza (31 Mars 2009)

J'ai un imac 24' alu, acheté début mars, deux jours après un bruit était perceptible seulement dans un milieu sans bruit maintenant même dans une pièce avec bruit extérieur le son est perceptible.
Mon HardDrive tourne à 1600rpm ce qui me semble normal.
Optical Drive 800rpm
CPU Fan 1200rpm

Ses vitesses vous paraissent-elles normales?


----------



## altaïr78 (31 Mars 2009)

naturezza a dit:


> J'ai un imac 24' alu, acheté début mars, deux jours après un bruit était perceptible seulement dans un milieu sans bruit maintenant même dans une pièce avec bruit extérieur le son est perceptible.
> Mon HardDrive tourne à 1600rpm ce qui me semble normal.
> Optical Drive 800rpm
> CPU Fan 1200rpm
> ...



Les vitesses des ventilateurs semblent être tout à fait normales.

Au début il ne faisait pas de bruit du tout ? Il était complètement inaudible ?


----------



## naturezza (31 Mars 2009)

Au début juste léger ronronnement au niveau en bas à gauche disque dur, c'était donc trois fois rien, mais après un léger bzzz parasite a commencer à sortir du ventilo qui se situe en dessus du logo apple puis maintenant parfaitement audible même avec du bruit dans la pièce.


----------



## todofirst (31 Mars 2009)

Ça y est, je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui...
Aucun bruit à signaler... Pour l'instant !


----------



## altaïr78 (31 Mars 2009)

naturezza a dit:


> Au début juste léger ronronnement au niveau en bas à gauche disque dur, c'était donc trois fois rien, mais après un léger bzzz parasite a commencer à sortir du ventilo qui se situe en dessus du logo apple puis maintenant parfaitement audible même avec du bruit dans la pièce.



Tu peux toujours essayer d'éliminer une éventuelle résonance en plaçant de la mousse sous le pied... Mais d'après ce que tu décris je n'y crois pas trop...

Si c'est vraiment gênant il faut peut-être envisager de faire jouer le SAV...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h02 ----------




todofirst a dit:


> Ça y est, je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui...
> Aucun bruit à signaler... Pour l'instant !



Peux-tu préciser ta config please ?

Quand tu dis "Aucun bruit" que veux-tu dire exactement ?

Est-il parfaitement inaudible même dans le silence complet ?

Ou bien est-ce que ça veut dire que dans ton environnement tu ne l'entends pas ?


----------



## todofirst (31 Mars 2009)

altaïr78 a dit:


> Tu peux toujours essayer d'éliminer une éventuelle résonance en plaçant de la mousse sous le pied... Mais d'après ce que tu décris je n'y crois pas trop...
> 
> Si c'est vraiment gênant il faut peut-être envisager de faire jouer le SAV...
> 
> ...



Et bien écoute, il faut je penche la tête pour entendre quelque chose...
Là j'ai lancé le DD externe pour Time Machine, il est bruyant, quand ça sera terminé je réécouterai.

Ma config : Le premier nouveau modèle des iMac 24". 
a+


----------



## wydad91 (31 Mars 2009)

salut moi non plus je n'ai aucun bruit, je pense aussi que tu devrais te tourner vers le sav, les imacs sont ultra silencieux normalement.


----------



## mjpolo (31 Mars 2009)

naturezza a dit:


> Au début juste léger ronronnement au niveau en bas à gauche disque dur, c'était donc trois fois rien, mais après un léger bzzz parasite a commencer à sortir du ventilo qui se situe en dessus du logo apple puis maintenant parfaitement audible même avec du bruit dans la pièce.



J'ai eu le même souci sur un iMac de décembre 2007: le premier est devenu bruyant au bout de 12 jours, au niveau du ventilo légèrement en bas à gauche (CPU je pense)...

En tout cas ce n'est pas normal --> SAV; je vois qu'un an et demi après la sortie de l'iMac Alu ces ventilos sont toujours de qualité très inégale.

Quant à moi, sur le 2° iMac toujours rien de plus qu'un léger souffle (3 ventilos y tournent tout de même), comme au premier jour en somme 

P.S.: encore un et je serai au 1500-tième ....


----------



## todofirst (1 Avril 2009)

todofirst a dit:


> Et bien écoute, il faut je penche la tête pour entendre quelque chose...
> Là j'ai lancé le DD externe pour Time Machine, il est bruyant, quand ça sera terminé je réécouterai.
> 
> Ma config : Le premier nouveau modèle des iMac 24".
> a+



"Time machine" a terminé ses sauvegardes, je confirme que l'on entend un léger souffle presque inaudible.
Je croise les doigts, pourvu que ça dure !


----------



## naturezza (1 Avril 2009)

Merci, pour vos réponses, certes ce n'est pas non plus un bruit horrible mais entre ultra silencieux et un bruit d'air continue qui s'amplifie au fil des semaines, je vais aller au SAV aujourd'hui.


----------



## xdc (1 Avril 2009)

bonsoir, moi aussi je viens d'acquérir le nouvel imac que je trouve vraiment bruyant. mes stats sont vraiment différentes. 1667 rpm pour le cpu fan, 1500 pour le hard drive et 1500 pour l'optical drive. qu'est ce que vous en pensez. j'appelle le sav ?
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 20538


----------



## xdc (1 Avril 2009)

voici ma config
Voir la pièce jointe 20539


----------



## boubou777 (1 Avril 2009)

plutôt surprenant tes ventilos !

je remet ma capture pour la comparaison


----------



## mjpolo (2 Avril 2009)

Pas bon ça.... les trois vitesses sont trop élevées; de plus, pour les températures très  basses...


----------



## mjpolo (2 Avril 2009)

J'ai reçu cet aprèm le nouvel iMac pour mon boulot, mais l'ancien modèle: 20", 2,66Ghz, 2Go, 500Go Ati Radeon 2600 Pro, DDR2 800Mhz (promo chez Krystèna ).

Et Voici les vitesses des ventilos: 

CPU-1200 (2,66Ghz - normal)
HDD 1200 (500Go- normal)
OpticDrive 1000 (pas MATSHITA mais un autre, peut-être pour ça une vitesse +élevée?...)

Cette dernière est de 1000 contre 700t/m sur les 2,4Ghz de 20" et 24" que j'ai à la maison...
Et vous, vous avez quoi?


----------



## beaunois (3 Avril 2009)

C'ountries a dit:


> Une question: à quoi correspond ces fameux 800rpm?
> 
> Un ventilo a 800 rpm va moins vite qu'un a 1300 rpm?



Exemple:
En voiture, plus tu accélère moins, moins tu freine plus.
Inversement:
plus tu accélère plus, plus tu freine plus.
Mais aussi:
plus tu freine plus, moins tu accélère plus.

N'est-il pas vrai???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h47 ----------




altaïr78 a dit:


> J'ai enfin pu avoir le nouvel iMac de mon amie entre les mains durant le week-end.
> 
> Il est effectivement relativement bruyant. Le bruit des ventilateurs est très présent dans une pièce calme. On les entend à peu près trois fois plus que celui de mon mac mini...
> 
> ...



Si tu exulte de pouvoir serrer dans tes mains le Mac de ton amie, j'ai bien peur qu'un jour tu n'exulte pas dans les bras de ta petite amie.
L'obsession au Mac à ce point là!!


----------



## Aladisse (3 Avril 2009)

bonjour à tous.

je trouvais mon nouveau imac bruyant, en effet le ventilateur du cpu tourne à 3600rpm, même en pleine inactivité.
ça m'embête de le retourner à apple. je ne sais pas quoi faire.


----------



## ivan2708 (3 Avril 2009)

Attends la 10.5.7, on sait jamais. Peut être qu'apple y intégrera un correctif pour les nouveaux iMac.


----------



## mjpolo (3 Avril 2009)

Aladisse a dit:


> bonjour à tous.
> 
> je trouvais mon nouveau imac bruyant, en effet le ventilateur du cpu tourne à 3600rpm, même en pleine inactivité.
> ça m'embête de le retourner à apple. je ne sais pas quoi faire.



3600 c'est vraiment trop vite = pas normal = ---> SAV 

Le mien n'a encore jamais tourné aussi vite... depuis plus d'un an.


----------



## Aladisse (4 Avril 2009)

en fait je me suis aperçu que c'est la température du GPU heatsink qui augmente jusqu'à 120° par moment.
je ne sais pas à quoi cela correspond mais ça me semble un peu fantasmatique, non ? est-ce que ce n'est pas la sonde température qui disfonctionne ?


----------



## todofirst (4 Avril 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> plutôt surprenant tes ventilos !
> 
> je remet ma capture pour la comparaison



Pareil que toi !
Nouvel iMac 24" 2,66 ghz 4 go ram : CPU : 1197 rpm, HD 1599 rpm et OD 799 rpm.


----------



## mimie971 (4 Avril 2009)

bonsoir,
Je viens d'acheter le 24', pas un bruit, une merveille à coté de mon 20. Il est super


]Aucun problème de wifi à signaler pour le moment mais elle ne l'a que depuis quelques jours et ne s'en sert presque pas compte tenu du bruit...

Et pour les ventilateurs ? Les heureux (ou malheureux) propriétaires des nouveaux imac 2009 pourraient-ils me communiquer leurs valeurs ?

Merci[/quote]


----------



## mjpolo (4 Avril 2009)

mimie971 a dit:


> Et pour les ventilateurs ? Les heureux (ou malheureux) propriétaires des nouveaux imac 2009 pourraient-ils me communiquer leurs valeurs ?
> 
> Merci


[/QUOTE]

Et toi, t'as combien?


----------



## .mC (7 Avril 2009)

Heuu, j'ai commandé un Imac et ca me fait peur là. 
Quelle est le widget pour voir les vitesses ?
Merci


----------



## altaïr78 (7 Avril 2009)

.mC a dit:


> Heuu, j'ai commandé un Imac et ca me fait peur là.
> Quelle est le widget pour voir les vitesses ?
> Merci



C'est iStat pro


----------



## .mC (7 Avril 2009)

altaïr78 a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> Mon amie vient de s'offrir le nouvel imac (20"; 2,66 GHz ; 2 Go ; 640 Go) sur mes conseils.
> 
> ...


Le problème vient pas des ventilos, la vitesse varie selon si c'est un 20" ou 24". Car j'ai recu le mien, 20" 2009 et j'ai les mêmes données que toi, par contre il est ultra silencieux. Ca change de mon Imac tournesol. Donc le problème est ailleurs.


----------



## altaïr78 (11 Avril 2009)

Bien décidé à tirer au clair cette histoire de bruit de ventilation concernant les nouveaux iMac 2009, je me suis rendu chez Auchan pour en acheter un autre. Il s'agit du modèle d'entrée de gamme (20" ; 2,66 GHz ; 2 Go ; 320 Go).

Il fait exactement le même bruit que le premier que j'ai eu entre les mains et qui venait directement de la boutique en ligne d'Apple. Ce bruit de ventilation que mon amie et moi trouvions si désagréable est donc tout simplement le bruit normal de fonctionnement d'un iMac !

Certains s'étonneront sans doute qu'on puisse trouver un iMac trop bruyant. Je réponderais simplement que tout dépend de l'environnement d'utilisation ainsi que du niveau d'exigence de l'utilisateur.

En ce qui nous concerne, nous vivons à la campagne et travaillons dans une pièce complètement silencieuse. De plus nous avons utilisé pendant plusieurs années des PC protables HP à base de processeur Centrino dont le ventilateur ne se déclenche pour ainsi dire jamais. Il sont donc parfaitement silencieux (et ce n'est pas une façon de parler) ! Ajoutez à cela que nous avions lu un peu partout sur Internet que les iMacs étaient "vraiment très silencieux" ou encore "totalement silencieux" et vous aurez compris notre déception devant ce nouvel iMac.

Non les iMacs ne sont pas silencieux ! Disons plutôt qu'il sont assez discrets. Les ventilateurs tournent en permanence et ils génèrent un léger bruit de souffle qui est parfaitement audible dans une pièce calme et qui peut même être génant dans certaines situations.

Nous nous somme donc rabattus vers le couple mac mini et LED cinema display.

J'en profite également pour dire que le mac mini lui non plus n'est pas totalement silencieux contrairement à ce qu'on lit assez souvent. J'en utilise deux modèles différents (CoreDuo et Core2Duo) et dans les deux cas, le ventilateur tourne au repos à 1500 rpm et est parfaitement audible dans une pièce calme.

La différence c'est que le mac mini, contrairement à l'iMac peut être aisément déporté sous le bureau par exemple. C'est ce que j'ai fait avec le mien et il faut vraiement tendre l'oreille pour l'entendre.


----------



## mjpolo (12 Avril 2009)

Il est vrai que 3 ventilos tournent en permanence dedans et cela engendre un très léger souffle.
C'est un petit souffle et non bruit de vibrations.
Ceci étant dit, ces ventilos sont de qualité très inégale: j'ai eu 3 iMac que j'ai échangés pour ce pb de ventilos trop présents..... jes suis finalement retourné pour reprendre le 2° (rapporté pour un petit bruit du lecteur optique) alors que le 3° modèle était plus bruyant que le premier!!!

Le petit bruit du lecteur optique n'a pas augmenté après 16 mois d'utilisation alors je considère que c'est la norme. 
Par contre mon iMac est toujours aussi discret: inaudible à 4 m dans le silence de la nuit et à peine audible à 1m.


----------



## bcolo (27 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai également un pb de ventilateur (apparemment) avec mon iMac alu 20 pouces de fin 2007. J'ai installé iMacFanControl qui me donne les valeurs suivantes : 

CPU : 1400 RPM
HD : 2000 RPM
DVD : 1200 RPM

Ça me paraît beaucoup, notamment pour le HD, si je compare aux valeurs citées dans le forum. Qu'en pensez-vous ? J'ai essayé de modifier les réglages par défaut (tous au minimum, à savoir 1200, 1200 et 1000 pour les vitesses minimum) et effectivement j'ai entendu les ventilos ronfler. J'ai remis les réglages comme avant, mais le bourdonnement permanent est toujours là. Au bureau, je travaille sur un iMac 17 pouces blanc qui ne fait aucun bruit...


----------



## mjpolo (27 Avril 2009)

bcolo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> J'ai également un pb de ventilateur (apparemment) avec mon iMac alu 20 pouces de fin 2007. J'ai installé iMacFanControl qui me donne les valeurs suivantes :
> 
> ...



Si t'as l'AppleCare (comme moi) dir SAV... sinon il va falloir les supporter ou payer le prix fort... à toi de voir.

Edit: pour info, sur mes 2 iMac de fin 2007 (20 et 24"):
CPU : 1200 RPM
HD : 1200 RPM
DVD : 700 RPM


----------



## bcolo (27 Avril 2009)

OK. J'arrive à baisser ces valeurs en changeant le réglage de température minimum. Par défaut il est réglé sur 30°C, si je le monte à 40°C les ventilos tournent moins (mais du coup l'ordi chauffe plus, ce qui n'est sans doute pas génial)...
Et question bruit, ça ne change rien. Est-ce que ça peut être autre chose ? 

Sinon, pas d'AppleCare pour moi, le matériel est déjà assez cher comme ça. Donc, si je ne trouve rien, je supporterai.


----------



## Aladisse (28 Avril 2009)

finalement, je me suis décidé à contacter le sav. en faisant un test matériel avec le logiciel apple, il indiquait bien une erreur que le sav n'a pas discuté. ils me l'ont changé sans problème (pas d'applecare mais encore sous la limite des 15 jours - pas tout à fait en vrai, mais ils m'ont fait une fleur).
le nouveau ne fait AUCUN bruit, sans équivalent avec le défectueux.


----------



## mjpolo (28 Avril 2009)

Content pour toi 
Et voilà, les iMac silencieux, ça existe....  dommage tout de même qu'il faille les "revendiquer" presque, alors que cela devrait venir de soit.... :hein:


----------



## bcolo (29 Avril 2009)

Qu'est-ce que c'est, la limite des 15 jours ? Par rapport à quoi ?


----------



## mjpolo (29 Avril 2009)

Si t'es pas satisfait tu peux renvoyer ta machine dans les 14 premiers jours comptés à partir de la date d'achat (14 ou 15 jours, cela varie selon les boîtes: à voir dans les conditions....)


----------



## bcolo (29 Avril 2009)

mjpolo a dit:


> Edit: pour info, sur mes 2 iMac de fin 2007 (20 et 24"):
> CPU : 1200 RPM
> HD : 1200 RPM
> DVD : 700 RPM



Je ne comprends pas tes chiffres, mjpolo : est-ce que ce sont ceux de tes ventilos en activité, ou les vitesses minimum de ceux-ci ? Parce que sur mon iMac, les vitesses minimum sont de 1200, 1200 et 1000, donc il y a un écart avec le ventilo du DVD.

Voici une capture d'écran de la fenêtre de Fan Control. J'ai réglé la température minimum (en haut) à 40°C au lieu de 30°C (réglage d'origine). Peux-tu me dire si tu vois quelque chose qui cloche ?





fancontroliMac.png


----------



## mjpolo (29 Avril 2009)

Suite à ton message j'ai voulu vérifier par moi même et suis allé sur le net pour récupérer FanControl (et non iMac Fancontrol ce que je viens de voir à l'instant...); je l'ai installé et depuis  mes ventilos tournaient à 1198,1025 et 998 (donc, en gros1200,1000,1000)

 moi, pas content.... l'appli s'est installé de manière bizarre: rien dans le dossier "Applisations"; j'ai trouvé seulement un FanControlDaemon dans le dossier Startupitem..:hein:...je l'ai viré, redémarré l'iMac mais mes ventilos tournaient toujours plus vite qu'avant!!!.....redémarrage sur un DD externe -->toujours pareil :mouais:.....je commençais vraiment à m'inquiéter.

Heureusement j'ai réussi à solutionner le pb: j'ai éteins puis redémarré la machine en maintenant la touche de démarr jusqu'au retentissement d'un long son aigu. Ouffff!J'ai eu chaud!... T
Tout est rentré dans l'ordre à présent 

Ce FanControl a vraiment foutu la m...e dans les circuits de mon iMac, et c'est peut être le cas avec le tien....
Quant aux vitesses que j'ai données, ce sont celles de iStats, en activité (lecteur DVD vide) et elles n'ont pas changées depuis fin 2007 (en miniature)
Et concernant le bruit, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait une différence bien audible entre 700 et 1500 RPM.


----------



## bcolo (30 Avril 2009)

bcolo a dit:


> J'ai également un pb de ventilateur (apparemment) avec mon iMac alu 20 pouces de fin 2007. J'ai installé iMacFanControl qui me donne les valeurs suivantes



Désolé, j'aurais dû repréciser iMacFanControl dans mon dernier message, mais en vérifiant dans les messages précédents, j'avais bien cité iMacFanControl.

Je ne crois pas que ce soit ça qui ait mis la panique dans mon ordi, vu qu'il faisait autant de bruit avant que maintenant. As-tu entendu une différence après avoir installé FanControl ? Est-ce que ça voudrait dire qu'il pourrait y avoir dans mes applications quelque chose qui ferait tourner les ventilos plus que de raison ?


----------



## mjpolo (30 Avril 2009)

Justement, je n'ai pas constaté de différence audible entre 700 et 1500 rpm (avec SMCFanControl cette fois, ça tournait plus vite pendant 1 moment...)


----------



## mjpolo (30 Avril 2009)

mjpolo a dit:


> je l'ai installé et depuis  mes ventilos tournaient à 1198,1025 et 998 (donc, en gros1200,1000,1000)



Erreur: c'était bien 1200, 1200 et 1000 (±) au lieu de 1200,1200,700 RPM


----------



## bcolo (1 Mai 2009)

Merci pour cette dernière précision.

J'ai également constaté que la suspension d'activité ne se mettait plus en route toute seule, alors que dans les préférences système, économies d'énergies, j'ai réglé à 5 minutes. L'écran se met en veille, mais le disque dur continue à tourner. Il est toujours possible de suspendre l'activité à la main, via le menu pomme, mais c'est quand même étrange.

Je me demandais si ce ne serait pas judicieux de refaire une installation du système. Sur mon iMac, j'ai Tiger et une mise à jour de Leopard (qui n'était pas installé d'office en décembre 2007). Si je réinstalle la maj Léopard, est-ce que ça sera suffisant ?


----------



## mjpolo (1 Mai 2009)

Je te conseille de faire en premier la manip que je décris plus haut, avec le maintien du bouton de démarrage - ça remet pas mal de paramètres à zéro j'ai l'impression.

Ensuite, tu peux repasser la mise à jour Combo 10.5.6 - c'est parfois efficace - avant de réinstaller tout.

Bien sûr la vérification du DD et la réparation des autorisations avant tout cela.


----------



## bcolo (1 Mai 2009)

OK.

J'ai réinstallé Leopard à partir du DVD de mise à jour, et là je fais la mise à jour combinée jusqu'à la 10.5.6.

Pour l'instant la suspension d'activité ne marche toujours pas (sauf à la main).

Après j'essaierai la réinitialisation par le redémarrage, mais pourrais-tu me détailler la procédure ? Est-ce qu'il faut que j'appuie sur le bouton d'alim pour éteindre, et rester appuyé pour forcer le redémarrage ?


----------



## mjpolo (1 Mai 2009)

bcolo a dit:


> OK.
> 
> J'ai réinstallé Leopard à partir du DVD de mise à jour, et là je fais la mise à jour combinée jusqu'à la 10.5.6.
> 
> Pour l'instant la suspension d'activité ne marche toujours pas (sauf à la main).



Et c'est assez bizarre. Je ne sais pas exactement comment tu as fait ton installation, mais si ça ne marche toujours pas, il se pourrait que les fichiers corrompus/manquants n'aient pas été installés corectement.

Le mieux à faire à mon avis, c'est de sauvegarder ton dd par clonage (avec CarbonCopyCloner par exemple) sur un disque externe, puis formater de nouveau le disque interne et refaire toutes les mises à jour nécessaires avant d'aller plus loin. 
Par la suite, tu rapatries toutes tes données avec l'Assistant de migration de Léopard.



bcolo a dit:


> Après j'essaierai la réinitialisation par le redémarrage, mais pourrais-tu me détailler la procédure ? Est-ce qu'il faut que j'appuie sur le bouton d'alim pour éteindre, et rester appuyé pour forcer le redémarrage ?



Cette manip est plutôt pour les soucis électriques - je l'ai donnée pour ton pb de ventilos; pour le reste, je ne crois pas qu'elle soit utile. Il faut éteindre le mac normalement puis maintenir le bouton de démarrage appuyé longtemps (disons au mini 10sec) jusqu'au retentissement d'un long son aigu.


----------



## bcolo (2 Mai 2009)

Merci beaucoup mjpolo pour tous ces conseils.

Je ne vais pas faire une réinstallation complète, de toute façon mon disque externe est trop petit (150 Go) pour faire une carbon copy du disque dur, en plus il est en usb et pas en firewire. Enfin, je suis sceptique sur la méthode, puisqu'en réinstallant la copie depuis le disque externe, il y a un grand risque de remettre les fichiers corrompus, non ?

J'ai essayé la méthode du redémarrage en faisant sonner, ça n'a rien donné non plus.

J'ai donc contacté le SAV du magasin où j'ai acheté le Mac (AndroMac à Aix), ils m'ont conseillé un retour en atelier pour faire un diagnostic. Je ne sais pas trop si je vais le faire, j'ai peur que ça me coûte très cher, sans garantie de résultat. Si quelqu'un peut avoir un ordre d'idée du coût d'une intervention sur les ventilos...


----------



## mjpolo (3 Mai 2009)

bcolo a dit:


> OK.
> 
> J'ai réinstallé Leopard à partir du DVD de mise à jour, et là je fais la mise à jour combinée jusqu'à la 10.5.6.
> 
> ...



CarbonCopy c'était juste pour avoir un clone parfait donc l'intégralité de ton disque, pas pour remettre tel quel le contenu du clone sur un DD fraîchement formaté. 

Pour savoir si la suspension d'activité marche tu fais un test immédiatement après l'installation; si tout va bien tu rapatries les éléments que tu veux, avec l'assistant de migration ou manuellement.


----------

